# Going for 1st comp



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi my name is Tom and i am aiming to do my 1st competition this year, i am 17 and train at kezz's gym in North Wales i am 5.7" and 16 stone at the moment, i think i will start dieting in june but in the mean time Kezz is beasting me through some hard intense workouts!!

here are some bulked up pics of me


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

only 1 mate??


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I can only apologise.....apart from knowing Kezz the rest sounds good mate, big lad for your age, I'm sure you'll do well!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Your in good hands with Kezz mate..........I'm based in Rhyl and am also hoping to compete for the first time this year.......

You will be in my age group I think unless you do the U.18's.......

Looking big in your picture.......Have you thought about which show you may be doing yet?

GHS


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looking huge mate all the best for your comp and diet


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cheers lads 

try again


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

GHS said:


> Your in good hands with Kezz mate..........I'm based in Rhyl and am also hoping to compete for the first time this year.......
> 
> You will be in my age group I think unless you do the U.18's.......
> 
> ...


thinking of the north staffs in september


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

imlah17 said:


> thinking of the north staffs in september


 As a junior yeah?

Kezz recomended I do that one also...........

Have you got any details on it? Exact date? Location?

GHS


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

i'm not sure of the exact date mate, yes i will be a junior , i will be 18 by then


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

imlah17 said:


> i'm not sure of the exact date mate, yes i will be a junior , i will be 18 by then


 Do you know where it is mate? I may compete against you 

GHS


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good lad for starting your journal now get ready for some beastings from now until september!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

GHS said:


> Do you know where it is mate? I may compete against you
> 
> GHS


 its near stoke mate, the powerhouse comp


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Kezz do you know where the staffs is being held?

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah right nice one mate.........I may do it also.......

GHS


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

good dvd your watching there:thumbup1:.......mr .hodgson=top bloke

good luck fella..... :thumbup1:

although dont shout to much that kezz is training you:whistling: :whistling:

hiya kezz:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> good dvd your watching there:thumbup1:.......mr .hodgson=top bloke
> 
> good luck fella..... :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


----------



## nigs66 (Jul 25, 2007)

seeing you at gym tonight your looking bigger, leaner and harder than those 2 pics of you, your changing fast, i reckon you'll walk it mate, some people gonna be shocked by you.

ok thats inspired me to get back my size, i got some catching up to do with u lot though 

no more abccess runing my hard work,lol.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

nigs66 said:


> seeing you at gym tonight your looking bigger, leaner and harder than those 2 pics of you, your changing fast, *i reckon you'll walk it mate*, some people gonna be shocked by you.
> 
> ok thats inspired me to get back my size, i got some catching up to do with u lot though
> 
> no more abccess runing my hard work,lol.


 Not if I have anything to do with it mate :lol:

GHS


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

nigs66 said:


> seeing you at gym tonight your looking bigger, leaner and harder than those 2 pics of you, your changing fast, *i reckon youll walk it mate*, some people gonna be shocked by you.
> 
> ok thats inspired me to get back my size, i got some catching up to do with u lot though
> 
> no more abccess runing my hard work,lol.


carefull mate,statements like that can come back to haunt you.....


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

GHS said:


> Not if I have anything to do with it mate :lol:
> 
> GHS


gd more competition the better , just gta keep growin now till june n then the pain begins


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you gonna get some severe pain in your calfs this week  and shoulders!!


----------



## nigs66 (Jul 25, 2007)

GHS said:


> Not if I have anything to do with it mate :lol:
> 
> GHS


aint a bit of competition great:thumbup1:, good luck to ya all, it's good seeing more people from north wales competing especially you young lads, keep going maybe one day on the Olympia stage, ooops there i go again puttin a jinx on things :whistling:


----------



## nigs66 (Jul 25, 2007)

Kezz said:


> you gonna get some severe pain in your calfs this week  and shoulders!!


try my 100 rep calf beaster, i think that will even make you cry kez

pick a weight that you fail at about 20 reps, rest no more than 10 sec then go again for max reps then rest 10 sec and repeat till you hit 100 total reps.

your reps for sets will be like 20,10,6,5,3,3,3,3 and so on, dont take anymore than 10 sec rest though. :thumbup1:

one exercise only thats all you'll need and be able to do.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

nigs66 said:


> aint a bit of competition great:thumbup1:, good luck to ya all, it's good seeing more people from north wales competing especially you young lads, keep going maybe one day on the Olympia stage, ooops there i go again puttin a jinx on things :whistling:


 Yeah I agree mate..........I'm not 100% doing the staffs yet but I am deffinetly thinking about it :whistling:

GHS


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

had a good weeks training this week and glad it is friday!! i took a couple of photos tonight but they turned out blurred when loaded them up...here are a couple, i am now looking foreward to dieting  



















I will do some more leg ones next week as the one tonight didnt turn out


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Doing well keep it up.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

gettin there, although you look demonic in that bottom pic,LOL


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

get ready for some hard training next week


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

17? Yikes. Big and chunky, you'll do well.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes he's a strong lad too, 200k + squat same for deadlift and i think 160k bench !! natural too


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Cheers Kezz that makes me feel really good :lol:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

beast, good luck fella.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Chunky lad!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Kezz said:


> yes he's a strong lad too, 200k + squat same for deadlift and i think 160k bench !! natural too


 He is doing very well if he is completely natural not that i could care either way its just very hard for most teens to build roundness like he has at an early age:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he has taken great care over his diet, trained hard and never slacked, most of the work he has done has been power movements and i recon that is what has given him the thickness, regarding aas it would be his personal choice with no encouragement from me


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

cheers 4 all comments  roll on june so i can start gettin ripped to shreds  just finished work and carnt wait to train monday kill the chest haha


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

looking good mate... i know atm your 16st but what weight are you looking to come in at when you compete?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

prob around 12.7 ??


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

sounds good not to much weight loss.. will there be pics going up nearer the time? and do you think where hes natty he will lose some muscle mass or is he gona run a oral to counter act this? or no AAS at all.....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Didn't realise he was natty..........

Imagine what you will look like at 19/20 when your at the top of your class and possibly a few cycles under your belt........

A massive potential and with Kezz watching over you I'm sure you will do some damage.......

Good luck with it all mate and I hope to see you on stage 

GHS


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

rare6 said:


> sounds good not to much weight loss.. will there be pics going up nearer the time? and do you think where hes natty he will lose some muscle mass or is he gona run a oral to counter act this? or no AAS at all.....


ye will be pics up ill do them evry few week wen start contest prep and ill be doing a cutting cycle of aas as ill be 18 then  and to keep as much mass as i can


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

GHS said:


> Didn't realise he was natty..........
> 
> Imagine what you will look like at 19/20 when your at the top of your class and possibly a few cycles under your belt........
> 
> ...


ye m8 natural at mo like just gna wait till june to start aas wen start contest prep n cheers ope to see u on stage to more competion the better


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

cheers for anwsers imlah17... will be keeping an eye out for those pics


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

After a long while not doing deadlifts, he managed 200k for a few reps tonight, good stuff!! :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats good lifting mate.......

How's the training going?

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Huge potential there mate. Don't let it go to waste!


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

GHS said:


> Thats good lifting mate.......
> 
> How's the training going?
> 
> GHS


goig well ye just starting heavy training again naw my shoulder is healed lol heavy deads fav exercise


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

keep blasting away!! when ripped you should look pretty awesome for a young un!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll have to come up for a session and a posedown with you and Kezz sometime :lol:

GHS


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you know i was going to suggest you came down for a blast!!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Kezz said:


> you know i was going to suggest you came down for a blast!!!


 I'd love too mate 

I'll drop you a PM and we'll sort something out.

GHS


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

beast =), keep up ur training like every one else has said you do well,

hows things heard your moving to junction again?


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

here are a couple of pics of tom i took tonight, he is 3 weeks into diet and will be posting pics on every couple of weeks


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

pics taken by me not tom, lol


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking good mate. Gina lara in the reflection of the mirror i see. I have that exact same pic as my wallpaper!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

week 4


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

looking like a beast wooahhhwee weewoahh


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

keep on going tom u got all us guys in the gym laa!


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Gotta take my hat off to you.

You should be very proud you have that dedication at your age.

All the best with dieting and comp.


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

just come back from good back session pumped up  just carnt wait to get up on stage ripped but still 11 weeks of pain to go


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yup 11 lovely weeks!! ......... of pain!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

mwahahahaha! 11 weeks will be easy peasy for ya tom just keep doin wot ur doin 

xxx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

remember there is a certain target you have to completely destroy, i have every faith in you!!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

and you get me in a skimpy cheerleadin outfit with T I on the back  haha x


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

45mins morning cardio done  2 scoops whey , 50g oats ,vit c multi vits fish oils zinc , n all full up after 0 carbs yesterday but 50g oats all i get for carbs today so not all that good haha and going to gym to blitz some legs tonite quadzillas here we come


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you were looking better tonight, leaning up nicely


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

tom lad i see you all the time and im still noticing the rapid emprovement, you are looking really well i cant wait to come and support you at the show mate, hopefully you can come support me next year  keep up the great work lad


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

just took a pic of my legs not to good lighting bit of glair but oh well see what you think


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

How much cardio are you doing mate and what is current diet looking like mate?


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

ste08 said:


> How much cardio are you doing mate and what is current diet looking like mate?


umm doing 45mins am and then 45 post workout but i think i will be uping it to hour 2wice day this week and diet is :

50g carb day

08:00 2 scoops whey and 70g oats in water vit c , multi vits , sinc , omega fish oils

10:30 250g chiken and cup brocolli

13:00 250g chiken and cup brocolli

15:30 pre workout 2 scoop whey 1 spoon peanut butter , vit c

17:30 post workout 2 scoop whey 1 spoon peanutbutter

19:30 250g chicken cup brocolli

22:00 4 hole eggs and 3 white vit c , multi vits , zinc

and on no carb days i have same as 22:00 insted of whey and pats to help increase fat also add in more fish oils


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cheers mate, i start my cut on 3rd Aug so was just after some info on what your doing. Have you been sticking to this 7 days a week or have been having a carb up day or cheat day etc? Nice one, looking good man.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he is doing well and abs are through now


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

ste08 said:


> Cheers mate, i start my cut on 3rd Aug so was just after some info on what your doing. Have you been sticking to this 7 days a week or have been having a carb up day or cheat day etc? Nice one, looking good man.


well i have 50g carbs mon , no carbs tues and wens , 50g thurs , no carbs fri sat and then 350g sunday with one cheat meal but i have steak corn on cob and homemade wedges 4 cheat meal so not really a cheat haha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

took a few pics tonight, 9 weeks to go


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

look good dude coming along really good


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

getting leaner every week!! good job


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Kezz..did you get the poster mate.?

I will be doing the north staffs,come over and say hi.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes mate i got it, thanks for that  will come and have a chat at the show


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking good mate!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good mate and i would say well on track for 9 weeks


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

great job tom your changin loads keep it up be great to see ya on stage u worked hard, see u in gym tnight x


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Very tidy.

How tall are you?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Bloody hell, awesome changes in such a short time and really really good for your age (hell, any age!). I think you're going to bring the house down.


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Very tidy.
> 
> How tall are you?


about 5ft 7


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Bloody hell, awesome changes in such a short time and really really good for your age (hell, any age!). I think you're going to bring the house down.


cheers lol lot of hard work and mental will power needed but it only for another 9 long weeks  just crnt wait to get up on stage naw


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> looking good mate and i would say well on track for 9 weeks


cheers hopefully will get in sum good sort of condition come showday only 9 hard weeks but will be all worth it


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> Looking good mate!


cheers


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

imlah17 said:


> cheers lol lot of hard work and mental will power needed but it only for another 9 long weeks  just crnt wait to get up on stage naw


Good pics mate,will be there to meet you and kezz at the north staffs.

Hang in,carrying some good muscle :thumbup1:


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

pea head said:


> Good pics mate,will be there to meet you and kezz at the north staffs.
> 
> Hang in,carrying some good muscle :thumbup1:


cheers , are you competing also ?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

imlah17 said:


> cheers , are you competing also ?


All being well mate,doing the mr

Hoping nobody turns up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

pea head said:


> All being well mate,doing the mr
> 
> Hoping nobody turns up :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha well all the best with ur prep n dat see u on show day


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

coming along great there !


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you were looking leaner again this morning


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

imlah17 said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> try again


MY GOD!!!!

A monster if I ever saw one - amazing for your age! You must have a lot of trouble with door frames...

Good luck with the cutting and the competition.


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

Brawlerboy said:


> MY GOD!!!!
> 
> A monster if I ever saw one - amazing for your age! You must have a lot of trouble with door frames...
> 
> Good luck with the cutting and the competition.


haha cheers just crnt wait to be shredded but long road ahead


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you have done well so far


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

looking quality mate


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Alright mate, hows your contest prep coming along? Your looking great in your pics.

What is your training like at the moment, you training heavy for low reps, light for multiple reps or a mixture of both? Drop sets etc? FST 7?

Keep it up man!


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

lookin good dude keep up the hard work.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he is looking much better than the pics above now, everything coming through nicely... 6 weeks to go


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

the difference in you now is amazing from the pics above!!!! do the North staffs then the midlands qualifier the week after...


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

PICS!!!

whats the cutting diet like in comparison to the bluking diet if you have time?

looks awsome! seriously beefy


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

250 protei, 250 carbs and low fat about 20g 2 lots of cardio per day and thats it..... he is looking really good now


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

looks great for the age...the natural potential showing already is amazing...the ab shot looks great...there are a few guys i knew like that from rugby who had good genetics for size but his proportions and lines make it look like he has been training specifically for yonks...there are guys in my gym who take gear/trained for longer/are 2-4yrs older that don't look anything like him...if he continues with his size and gets the conditioning right it looks like he has a great chance to win the shows..

good work mate!! keep it up!


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

looking forward to seeing the updated pics!

doing well mate keep up the good work!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Couple of pics from this morn un pumped.... he is coming in nicely now, 3 weeks to go


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

massive changes great stuff.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Great progress mate!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looks like a different chap! Nice work mate, awesome changes your going to look the nuts.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Seriously great progress ! keep it up !!!


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

excellent progress mate!!


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

cheers for all the comments , its gettin harder every week naw but seein the changes in my condition makes it worth the wile lol 3 weeks out till north staffs and 4 weeks out form midlands qualifier so opefully be shredded come showtime


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is this the same guy as on page 1!!!!

Great stuff. Looking excellent.


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Is this the same guy as on page 1!!!!
> 
> Great stuff. Looking excellent.


yep thats me pics on 1st page are me in june when i was around 16stne and in the latest ones wer me this morning weighing in around 11.11


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

5 stone gone, good lad


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you ready for back blast tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

Kezz said:


> Couple of pics from this morn un pumped.... he is coming in nicely now, 3 weeks to go


looking good m8, im doing north staffs open in jr section as well, good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I find it funny to see your facebook pictures and then to see these.

You used to be quite a "chunky" lad and now you are bigger and leaner than 99.999% of guys your age!

Well done!


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Loookin well mate first time iv noticed this thread..

will keep lookin back.

huge changes since May. Im competin juniors next year if everything goes to plan - you look like a monster mate for a 17year old. youll go far in future fi you keep at it the right way


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I take my hat off to you, well done! Keep the pics coming, they're looking better every time. You've made so much progress.

Best of luck . . .


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

You've made some incredible progress mate. Well done! Have you this with out using any AAS what so ever, fat strippers etc? 5 stone weight loss! Great stuff pal.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Looking awsome in those pics mate, Im sure your going to do some damage on stage


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

Con said:


> I find it funny to see your facebook pictures and then to see these.
> 
> You used to be quite a "chunky" lad and now you are bigger and leaner than 99.999% of guys your age!
> 
> Well done!


 cheers con much apprecited lol i know i was a bit to chunky just really down to wat i was eating really to many cals and a bit to much junk but now it has all changed and mad how quick things can change in such short time


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

How many times a week are you training?


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

Brandl said:


> How many times a week are you training?


training 5 time week mon=chest calfs tue=back traps abs wens=arms thurs=shoulders abs fri=quads hams calfs


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

If you have the time, will you post your workouts please?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

looking wicked mate, 5 stone of fat! you look much much leaner and less of a meat head lol! keep it up


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

looking awesome yesterday, veins are freaky now!!!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

FANTASTIC PROGRESS


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Looking great mate


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Tom,kezz....looking forward to meeting you both next week guys.

Massive improvements.....impressed mate.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good luck today tom!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well done mate, 2nd place but a split decision... 

quick pic, i got a few and some of pea head too 

tom on left winner in middle


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

tom on left


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well done tom....very impressed mate,nice shape all around......cracking rear double bi shot.

Massive potential....nice to meet you and kezz by the way.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Wait a minute?! You didn't win? That's odd, you were by far the better physique on the stage mate. IMO


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

pea head said:


> Well done tom....very impressed mate,nice shape all around......cracking rear double bi shot.
> 
> Massive potential....nice to meet you and kezz by the way.


cheers bud nice meet u to , over moon with result wasnt expecting much from 1st comp but just hope i can come in drier for next sundays qualifier and try duplicate the result


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Wait a minute?! You didn't win? That's odd, you were by far the better physique on the stage mate. IMO


I must agree, I def have you down for the win there mate with them pics.

Great back double bi fella :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Another one


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

You looked awesome, the back double bi is looking sick! how didnt you win? You deff won from the rear imo judgin from the pics. Congrats mate, must feel estatic


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well done mate. Great for your first show. However Looking at the few pics I have seen I have you in 1st aswell!


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Tom, in all fairness mate I had you in 1st from the moment you were all out on stage and as soon as you all turned round for the rear Double bi and lat spread that sealed it for me....! Well done mate.

All I can think is is that perhaps you weren't as dry at pre-judging compared to the night show, as kezz's pics are from the night show and all the judging is done in the day, because from where I was sitting you were 1st. you were by far the biggest, presentation was flaweless and the only thing the guy who took first came close to you on was condition, which I still feel you were the stronger guy IMO. Thats not taking anything away from the other guy as he was very good too.

When all is said and done, you are an awesome junior with some serious mass and that back is just freaky.

Keep going bud!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

these pics are from pre judging mate, will have a look for some night ones


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

fxleisure said:


> Tom, in all fairness mate I had you in 1st from the moment you were all out on stage and as soon as you all turned round for the rear Double bi and lat spread that sealed it for me....! Well done mate.
> 
> All I can think is is that perhaps you weren't as dry at pre-judging compared to the night show, as kezz's pics are from the night show and all the judging is done in the day, because from where I was sitting you were 1st. you were by far the biggest, presentation was flaweless and the only thing the guy who took first came close to you on was condition, which I still feel you were the stronger guy IMO. Thats not taking anything away from the other guy as he was very good too.
> 
> ...


thnx for the good comments n over the moon with the result but never gunna beat the local lad on a split but oh well 1st comp and a trophy carnt complain lol but bck on diet ready 4 next weekend qualifier and shud be drier on sunday so see how it goes and try and qualify


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Kezz said:


> these pics are from pre judging mate, will have a look for some night ones


Didn't realise mate, I was only at the night show.

Good pics by the way, have you thought about contacting alex mac for some work haha.

How is Gooch? What was his feelings on the novice placings?


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow just found your journal mate and just read the whole thing lol. You made an amazing transformation and congratz on 2nd place yesterday. As the other guys have said from the pics you definately look 1st to me.

Keep hard at it mate and nail it next week. Congratz buddy!!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

well dun tom sooooooooo proud ov u!  winner in our eyes! keep up the good work were all behind u next sunday  pom poms out again  xxx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

night ones


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you looked very good mate and should be very pleased. enjoy your food


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> you looked very good mate and should be very pleased. enjoy your food


cheers bud but not time bck on diet ready for sunday got another comp so no gd food just yet


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Impressive work ethic from one so young, it shows in the photos. Well done.

Good luck for the next show


----------



## nigs66 (Jul 25, 2007)

brilliant tom mate, you know you were the best up there, its your 1st time so big things to come, we all proud of ya. see u in gym, soon be time to pack on the beef again:thumb:


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

good job tom, and good luck with ur next comp, u look in gr8 condition


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

fxleisure said:


> Didn't realise mate, I was only at the night show.
> 
> Good pics by the way, have you thought about contacting alex mac for some work haha.
> 
> How is Gooch? What was his feelings on the novice placings?


 Gooch went in completely natural and came up against beasts!! i think he is doing birmingham next week but not sure of future plans.... glad you like my photographic skills, lol :thumb:


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

ano1987 said:


> good job tom, and good luck with ur next comp, u look in gr8 condition


cheers laa il giv u a ring in week m8 or prob see u in gym cos be to see ian thurs fr n sat mornin so if ya der


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

I had not seen this thread before - i`m glad i stumbled across it now. Fanatastic progress. Keep up the training, the dieting, the lifestyle and you`ll go far. Very good to see someone so young (Theres me sounding far older then i am) doing and looking so well


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

Titchy Dan said:


> I had not seen this thread before - i`m glad i stumbled across it now. Fanatastic progress. Keep up the training, the dieting, the lifestyle and you`ll go far. Very good to see someone so young (Theres me sounding far older then i am) doing and looking so well


cheers m8


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

well back on the cardio today just done ma 1st 30mins pre meal 1 and feels good to back burnin those cals lol just gna train n diet hard this week and hopefully try and do the same on sunday


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Tom Well done mate....great back double di shot,nice rounded shape,good posture when posing.

Good future ahead.


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

pea head said:


> Tom Well done mate....great back double di shot,nice rounded shape,good posture when posing.
> 
> Good future ahead.


cheers m8 just gunna get ma head down n dig deep n try come in a bit drier and lets see what happens , you got any mre comps this year or u back to normality


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

imlah17 said:


> cheers m8 just gunna get ma head down n dig deep n try come in a bit drier and lets see what happens , you got any mre comps this year or u back to normality


No matey...fat and happy again now... :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

looking better today dude  you should be a lot leaner by sunday at this rate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

you have done fantastically well. You have a great work ethic


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi dude, just read through your whole journel and what an amazing transformation. You have done extremely well, looking at the pics i would have had you a clear first but good result none the less for first comp. I think you will do amazingly well in the future.

Awesome physique, and your age, alot wouldnt have your committment.

Keep it up mate!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

keep goin tom! x


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

Just read the whole thread and seen the pics well done mate. :thumb:


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

Kezz said:


> Gooch went in completely natural and came up against beasts!! i think he is doing birmingham next week but not sure of future plans.... glad you like my photographic skills, lol :thumb:


errrr dont you mean my photographic skills dad laa? :laugh: :thumb:

Great stuff tom, cant wait for sunday, got it off work so deffo comin now mate, pizza hut ladd! haha! hope you liked the galaxy bar i brought you on the way home last sunday  :rockon:


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

congrats on 2nd. u can't tell the whole story from pic's alone but from them u were hard done by, ... ur back double bi was awesome & ur delts r top drawer... add that to ur legs being better than his, call it bad luck...

use it to motivate urself then if ur onstage against him again give the judges no option but to make u the winner


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good Luck tomorrow Tom!!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Go for it matey...looked well at powerhouse last week.

A bit darker tan and get in the judges faces...worlds your oyster my mate


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow mate, you deserve it.

GHS


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well done tom 1st place!! on to the brits now!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking freakin awesome mate, looks like u have made further improvements from last show very impressive


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking freaky mate :thumb: Well done keep up the good work:cool2:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

big well done fella:thumbup1:.....show that old geezer who owns your gym how its done:whistling:..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

i lost my voice cheerin for him, the roar from our group when he was announced first place was immense  well done tom mate!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> big well done fella:thumbup1:.....show that old geezer who owns your gym how its done:whistling:..... :lol: :lol:


 Lol he did that alright!! :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well done mate...i just got there after your class.

At least you got your result....and that tan looks better


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Just seen this thread and read every page! Amazing transformation bud; congrats!!


----------



## cultuuu (Oct 4, 2009)

hello ...u are big...bv


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

17! FFS [email protected]


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

great stuf buddy well done :thumb:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

well done tom were all proud ov u  x


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice one mate, congratz!! Good luck for the finals


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

last bit of depletion now and you can stop feeling like death :-( carbs soon


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck for the finals mate. Massive transformation this year.

Look forward to the pics.

GHS


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

Kezz said:


> last bit of depletion now and you can stop feeling like death :-( carbs soon


lol only 17 n half hours left and those oats are gonna taste so good haha just gta get through today and i'll be all good , bring on the british


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey mate, congrats with ur comps. Uve done awsome!

I know its a bit off the subject but earlier on in ur thread, (wayyyy back) you said that had had a Rotator cuff injury. Ive got an injury myself at the moment, how did you help fix ur RC injury? Did you rehab exersizes etc?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Gutted i couldnt stay until the end but here are a couple of pics from pre judging


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Tom is number 3


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Doing my first show nxt year and looking through your thread is very inspiring. you should be extremely proud of your commitment and achievment!!!


----------

